# GH Timing per Dr. Serrano



## NbleSavage (May 21, 2013)

Interesting video on GH timing.


----------



## Red Dog (May 22, 2013)

The way I understand him is: continue to take your GH about 45 minutes to one hour prior to eating. The reason is for the injection to be working (have a head start) prior to ingesting carbohydrate for the maximum spike of IGF & Insulin.


----------



## PFM (May 22, 2013)

This guy certainly reinforces the importance of multiple GH injections each day.


----------



## DF (May 22, 2013)

I don't understand spanglish.


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2013)

If I have to pin it more then once a day I don't wanna be running it period, my life can get to busy for that multi pinning a day bullshit.


----------



## PFM (May 22, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> If I have to pin it more then once a day I don't wanna be running it period, my life can get to busy for that multi pinning a day bullshit.



I can do a wake up and bedtime, but forget during the day on any kind of schedule.


----------



## Red Dog (May 22, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I don't understand spanglish.



Yes he was extremely hard to follow.


----------



## SFGiants (May 22, 2013)

PFM said:


> I can do a wake up and bedtime, but forget during the day on any kind of schedule.



This is very do able!


----------



## gymrat827 (May 22, 2013)

makes me think of peptides....3-4x a day shit.  fuck that sucked


----------



## grind4it (May 22, 2013)

Man idk, the guy said "muscle mass" and GH in the same sentence. I hate to sound cynical; but I am to the point where anybody that says GH = muscle mass is losing credibility with me. 

I have had great results with GH and fat lose, but I would hardly say I've even had measurable increases in mass.


----------



## Oenomaus (May 23, 2013)

Never run GH. Heard great things about it but costs too much & most people dealing with it are scammers. Still a good watch. Always looking to learn something.


----------



## juuced (May 24, 2013)

I am doing the before bedtime and first thing in the morning shots as well.

As far as losing weight- nope.  Actually I think I am gaining mass on it.  I think I need to tweek my diet some to lose the weight.

Been on HGH for only 3 months now so maybe it has not been long enough.


----------



## NbleSavage (May 25, 2013)

juuced said:


> I am doing the before bedtime and first thing in the morning shots as well.
> 
> As far as losing weight- nope.  Actually I think I am gaining mass on it.  I think I need to tweek my diet some to lose the weight.
> 
> Been on HGH for only 3 months now so maybe it has not been long enough.



Juuced how much you running? Re: mass gain, I'd tend to agree thats a function of the diet and less so the GH. Most people can lose bodyfat on 2-3 IUs per day (if your GH is legit). I personally dont have experience running more than 4 IUs for any length of time, but based on what I've read you'd need to be running 5+ to approach mass gains as a direct result of the GH.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 26, 2013)

I ran 2iu of human grade hgh daily at 6 days a week for about 6 months or a little longer ... maybe 7 months.  

I did get great fat loss especially stubborn trunk fat, i felt more lean and ripped & noticed increased definition in shoulders and arms, and abs

also had deep sleep, and looked younger and thinner in face etc..  I was drowsy at times from the HGH.  I eventually loss most of the gains when i was off for a while. 

I recently scored like 16 kits of human grade serostim again !!! im psyched.  I will start at 1iu and in 2 weeks move to 2iu a day and maybe by month 2  or 3 I will taper up to see how much i can tolerate - I am chasing muscle mass gain as well. i want to see if its possible.

I know someone who gained 22 lbs.

I also dont fuck with insulin etc and i think this does really potentiate hgh ability to gain lean mass.


----------



## juuced (May 28, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Juuced how much you running? Re: mass gain, I'd tend to agree thats a function of the diet and less so the GH. Most people can lose bodyfat on 2-3 IUs per day (if your GH is legit). I personally dont have experience running more than 4 IUs for any length of time, but based on what I've read you'd need to be running 5+ to approach mass gains as a direct result of the GH.



I am taking 1 IU at night and 1 IU in morning (total is 2 IU/day).  I am using Somatropin from my TRT doctor.  

The stuff is super expensive and Im wondering if its worth the cash.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (May 29, 2013)

it is worth it if you can afford it ... or if you get it cheaper from black market. BUT you must know its g2g then.

do not expect tons of mass gain, just some amazing reduction / elimination & shrinkage of fat cells in areas that you could not change

also you will develop more lean mass and definition and some change in body shape.  some weight loss while maintaining current amount of muscle 

also lower blood pressure, deep sleep, loss of grey hair, skin elasticity and looking much younger... more energy 

if you take higher dosage and  mix with test you will have synergy and size gain too

or if you take insulin or thyroid hormones you can gain mass too


to me i looked so much younger and leaner yet my strength went up so i loved it.  my abs and love handles got jacked... and my shoulders were so shredded you could see unreal definition


----------



## graniteman (Jun 5, 2013)

From my understanding of HGH vs aas gains, HGH is able to increase cells in the muscles which makes denser and with proper diet training size gains, depending on iu's. You should be maintaining the vast majority of your gains with hgh. AAS does not do this , the reason we lose more of the gains when aas stops.
Could be wrong but I believe you should be able to maintain your gains from hgh


----------



## grind4it (Jun 5, 2013)

Actually, the "increase in cells" you are referring to occurs because of the spike in IGF I as a result of using HGH.. There are AAS that spike IGF I, the most profound (IMO) is Tren. Anavar and primo also will also raise IGF I levels. This is why most of the gains you get while using these compounds you keep; even above and beyond your natural maximum.



graniteman said:


> From my understanding of HGH vs aas gains, HGH is able to increase cells in the muscles which makes denser and with proper diet training size gains, depending on iu's. You should be maintaining the vast majority of your gains with hgh. AAS does not do this , the reason we lose more of the gains when aas stops.
> Could be wrong but I believe you should be able to maintain your gains from hgh


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 7, 2013)

yes I have ran watson pharmacy grade anavar on 2 separate occasions , last time being last summer, both times improved/changed my abs and I have kept gains to this date

with HGH i have kept the gains , i should clarify - some of the little stubborn fat that was shredded while on had returned over time, but my overall lean muscle mass has improved in more keepable way


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 7, 2013)

*human grade var*




yum, second fave next to serostim


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 7, 2013)

more human grade


----------



## PFM (Jun 7, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Actually, the "increase in cells" you are referring to occurs because of the spike in IGF I as a result of using HGH.. There are AAS that spike IGF I, the most profound (IMO) is Tren. Anavar and primo also will also raise IGF I levels. This is why most of the gains you get while using these compounds you keep; even above and beyond your natural maximum.



A mere 200mgs Tren with 2 ui's GH eating 100 grams protein a day = 237lbs, >11% BF: a very quality look.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 7, 2013)

PFM said:


> A mere 200mgs Tren with 2 ui's GH eating 100 grams protein a day = 237lbs, >11% BF: a very quality look.



any test in that mix?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2013)

CLSMTH700 said:


> any test in that mix?



im sure there is


----------



## grind4it (Jun 7, 2013)

PFM is no rookie. My money say test in there


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Jun 8, 2013)

i was just curious cause i had been considering a low dose tren run myself, i have it on hand & loving the recomp idea /synergy with GH

so I guess I was wondering if hgh's ability to raise test was enough or most likely if there needed to be a little test in there


----------

